# Surf fishing in Santa Rosa Beach area



## noobie13 (May 30, 2013)

I will be in the Santa Rosa Beach area from June 22-June 30 this year, and really wanted to try some surf fishing. I am normally more of a freshwater guy, but have caught some reds and specks along the Texas gulf coast. I have been browsing the forums, but wanted to create an account to ask situationally specific questions. I am probably going to be fishing at night, and want to target redfish, but will also target any fish that are more prevalent at night. Any specific rigs/setups you guys recommend for this task?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Carolina rig with 30 lb. flouro leader and a filet of fresh mullet.

Also, try a search of past posts on Redfish Surf fishing, etc. Plenty of info. there.


----------



## noobie13 (May 30, 2013)

Would it be realistic to fish for redfish at night in the surf? What # test should I use for the main line and what size hooks? sorry, not really finding definitive info, and a real beginner. Thanks for patience guys


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Break a blue crab in half and fish it on the bottom! Sure to get a big one!!!


----------



## noobie13 (May 30, 2013)

Probably gonna get 2 rod/reel combos and set one up for sharks and one for reds. Any cheap rod/reel setups you guys would recommend for either one? Also, what line should I use for my main line in both setups and what length/type of leader should I use? Thanks for the patience and responses guys, helps me out a lot.


----------

